# Kadoma Film Premier @ New Belgium Brewery



## Rocky Mountain Adventures (May 31, 2011)

We invite you to join us for the premier of Kadoma, a documentary exploring the final expedition of the legendary Hendri Coetzee.

When - Wednesday, June 8, 2011
Location - Ft. Collins, CO
Host - Rocky Mountain Adventures
Venue - New Belgium Brewery
Time - 6:30 PM
Tickets - $10
For Tickets Contact - Rocky Mountain Adventures 970 492-4005 or [email protected] 

Watch the trailer here: Kadoma Trailer

*Kadoma: *

After more than a decade exploring Central Africa, Hendri Coetzee is a modern legend in the annals of African exploration. He walked nearly a thousand miles of Tanzanian coastline and led the first team down the entire length of the Nile through war-torn Sudan all the way to the Mediterranean. He returned to kayak solo the most difficult section of the river through the densest populations of hippos and crocodiles found anywhere on the planet. 

Calling the Nile's source at Lake Victoria home, he was well known and loved by the local people. On the eastern side of the river, they called him Kadoma for his bravery in the face of a river they fear and respect greatly. Along the western bank, locals speaking a different dialect call out the same name, but with a different meaning - Kadoma: the little bee that travels and improves lives everywhere it goes. 

Solo on the  Congo River in 2009, Hendri received an email from American expedition kayaker Ben Stookesberry. “It would be ludicrous,” Hendri said, “to take an American who you don’t know, and who has never been to Africa, into its very heart.” But a year later, he did just that.

Ben’s long-time kayaking partner, Chris Korbulic, joined the group as Hendri led the way from his home on the Nile overland through Rwanda in order to kayak into the heart of the Congo on a previously unnavigated waterway, the Lukuga River. Seven weeks into the expedition, deep in the DRC, tragedy struck as a monstrous African crocodile silently surfaced and pulled Hendri underwater, never to be seen again. 

On Hendri’s final expedition, he takes us on a journey of mind and heart through parts of Africa seldom seen, where his own words will always ring true: “Some of the things that we’re about to witness are so intense and horrible that they should stop the show, "Hendri said, “but they don't. People still laugh and dance. Yes the bad things happen, but so do the good things, the amazing things, and the show goes on.”


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Im excited to see this but... on what date?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Adventures (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! June 8th...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Adventures (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,

We made a mistake when copy and pasting our phone number! Please either email us at [email protected], or call is at *970.493.4005*. 

Thank you! And sorry for any confusion. 

Hope to see you there...


----------

